# Remove all old AppleID from system?



## Matsaki (Nov 17, 2013)

I gave my old MBP 2008 to my fiancé, and for some items it still asks for my AppleID. Like Twitter in App Store. I deleted all Twitter files I found on the system, but it's still showing that Twitter needs updating, and she can't do it, as App Store don't accept my AppleID, or her's now.

What to do here?

Also is it only the _MASReceipt connecting a app to owner, or also the _CodeSignature?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 18, 2013)

Open iTunes, then go to the Store Menu and select &#8216;Deauthorize This Computer&#8217;


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2013)

One go into Safari and Safari's Preferences, Passwords and delete any saved passwords. Before you give it to her you should have followed the steps in the Apple document What to do before selling or giving away your Mac. 

I feel that some of you passwords and keychain might still be in there.


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 23, 2013)

I did all of the above, and from what I can see all my AppleID is now gone. It's just the Twitter app. that still shows in App Store, under "Updates". I have cleaned the computer from all Twitter files I could find, but it does not go away?!?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 23, 2013)

Matsaki said:


> I did all of the above, and from what I can see all my AppleID is now gone. It's just the Twitter app. that still shows in App Store, under "Updates". I have cleaned the computer from all Twitter files I could find, but it does not go away?!?



What if you went into /YourHardDrive/Users/YourUserName/Library/Preferences/ and find the file : com.skype.skype.plist and remove it? Plus make sure you delete any saved passwords in Safari's Preferences and your main Keychain. Also delete any preferences files to any other programs that store your information. Plus if you are selling that Mac I would make another Admin account with a simple password (that you can tell the buyer) and from that account delete your old Main account.


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 25, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> What if you went into /YourHardDrive/Users/YourUserName/Library/Preferences/ and find the file : com.skype.skype.plist and remove it? Plus make sure you delete any saved passwords in Safari's Preferences and your main Keychain. Also delete any preferences files to any other programs that store your information. Plus if you are selling that Mac I would make another Admin account with a simple password (that you can tell the buyer) and from that account delete your old Main account.



First I did not sell the computer. I gave it to my fiancé. And second, what does Skype etc. has to do with a Twitter app in App Sore? Did I miss something?

Keychain and Safari passwords was deleted when I gave it.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 25, 2013)

Is it also in the list of Purchases?
If so, just click the X to remove that one item from Purchases. Notice of any update should then no longer appear.

Is your fiancé using your AppleID account?
The App Store shouldn't show apps other than those that belong to the logged-in Apple ID account.
Or, your fiancé has also purchased/downloaded the twitter app? (and "forgot" to tell you?)

Or, you could do all this the easy/best way, and wipe/restore to original - and allow your fiancé to use the Mac, without all of the cruft that you left behind.
Giving a Mac to someone you know doesn't need to be any different than selling it to someone you don't know.
(Or, just share everything  )


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 26, 2013)

DeltaMac said:


> Is it also in the list of Purchases?
> If so, just click the X to remove that one item from Purchases. Notice of any update should then no longer appear.
> )



Maybe that's my problem? I never found that X in App Store to remove a application. I done it with iTrash. Looking now and don't see any X??


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 26, 2013)

Mouse across the list of purchases to the app you want to remove from that list. Click the X that appears next to the app status. Should be on the far right.
If you have actually deleted the app by trashing it, and it's an app that you purchased, then it should show up in purchased apps list, with an Install button. The delete X should appear to the left of that button when you mouse down to that app in the list.
You can remove any Purchased app from that list - or all of your apps,

BTW, the App Store will NOT actually remove an app if it is still actually installed. All you can do on that window is delete the item in the Purchased list. It will no longer appear, until you View your Account, and click the Reset Purchases (or whatever that button says)

BTW, the proper method to uninstall a purchased from your Mac, is to use the Launchpad. Click and hold your app in Launchpad, until it shakes - then click the X near that app icon. The app will then be correctly removed (uninstalled).
So, the sequence is: Remove using Launchpad. Then, remove the app entry in the App Store Purchased items list.


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 26, 2013)

I tried that before, and tried again. Are we talking about App Store and not iTunes?? When I hover any app in App Store, no X shows up in "Purchased" list?

_(Uploading screenshot image function don't work)_


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think you can access any apps purchased for OS X in iTunes (unless there's something that I have missed)

Is the one app for OS X? or for iOS?

If OS X - there may be the difference as I have Lion, but not Mountain Lion. The App Store in ML might be somewhat different for removing apps. Does a right-click on items show any menu (with delete, or remove?)


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 26, 2013)

I have Mavericks and there is no X, and if I right click I only get "Hide purchase..."


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, hiding does remove it from the list...


----------

